# Brookside Soil Test and Review.



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This year I selected two soil test labs that were participants in the NAPT/*PAP*. The PAP program is a more stringent program. Participants must submit to 4 tests a year and if they do not meet accuracy requirements, they cannot be listed.
The first is Brookside Laboratories Inc. https://www.blinc.com/services/soil-analysis/agricultural-soils
I selected their S005B test for $24.00 and added a Bray P1 test for $5.25 for a total of $29.25. This test encompasses much more than most people will want or need. Very comprehensive tests are available for $14.00. Those tests include the S001A, S001B, S001, S001P, and S001C tests. A very reasonable cost.
Although a number of testing methods are available, Brookside's default extraction method is Mehlich 3.
Their test report format is easy to read and understand. Nutrient values are listed for both lbs/acre and ppm. That's a nice feature.

Pros:
This is a lab with an excellent reputation, If you are a fan of guidance from PACE turf, this is their lab of choice, so your results should match up with PACE recommendations.
They have a very comprehensive selection of soil tests (just about everything you could need to test for) available and all at a reasonable and very competitive cost.
Did I say they have a stellar reputation?
They get a: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
CONS:
They do not supply recommendations. You will need to use one of their consultants at an additional fee for recommendations.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

@Ridgerunner, how did you place the order? And where do you see the prices? I can see the test descriptions, but that's all...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@desirous All contact was through email. I asked if their services were available to homeowners and they replied asking where I was located, presumably to refer me to one of their consultants. I responded with my location and that I was a homeowner and that I wanted soil analysis only without consultation services, that I do my own interpretation and recommendations. The person I was in contact with said they would be happy to help me. During subsequent exchanges, they provided prices for the tests I was interested in. I don't think they are set up to deal with homeowners as they don't have a price form or portal. They were very nice, patient, and helpful. Very professional, but I'm not sure if they are interested in opening up their services to us amateurs. I can't say why I say that because they were very accommodating with me, but for some reason I do. I guess it's just the fact that they don't have a walk-in style portal or other method to make contact. Their whole business model is consultant centered.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

To clarify and expand on why I think they may not be an option for us: I went back to my email correspondence. Duh. It was with their Laboratory MANAGER. If they were set up for the casual amateur, I would have expected her to hand me off to an assistant assigned and available for that purpose. I can't imagine that the Lab. manager would have the time to deal personally with numerous homeowners. In addition, I think it might create issues with their consultants. Although they are great people with an excellent product, Maybe I should remove my review or qualify that you will need to work (and pay for) a consultant. Not that having a consultant would be a bad thing. Moderators? @osuturfman Input?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

I can only speak about their consultants in the Midwest.

You will pay $250-$350 for the following:

- Consultant comes out for site visit and pulls your sample
- Once results are in, you will receive the lab report and detailed recommendations on products, rates, and timing of applications to be of maximum benefit.
- Consultant will follow up with a phone call to talk about results and answer all of your questions

The Brookside turf consultants are very knowledgeable and do provide a ton of value for the investment. One other thing they would be able to help with is sourcing products in your local area as they know most, if not all, suppliers in the area. This is important because they are not affiliated with any fertilizer companies and thus aren't tied to making recommendations for just one manufacturer or distributor.


----------

